# How long is a doe in estrus???



## TRMichels (Apr 2, 2008)

This is another follow up to the "Whitetail Deer Hunters Survey" held earlier this year, which some of you participated in. I said I'd post results and answers afterwards - so here it is.

Here were the first 100 of about 400 answers. As you can see - hun tersw did not agree on how long ...

Responses

1 like 24 - 48 hours

2 3 days

3 7 DAYS

4 72 hours

5 24-36hrs

6 About 7 days and back in 27 days if not breed

7 2 weeks

8 24-36 hours for breeding purposes, will be active for several days.

9 Only a day or so, we'll call it 24-48 hours. If not bred, she will come into heat again about 28 days later.

10 guessing 48 hrs.

11 One week

12 24 hours

13 1-2 days

14 72 hours

15 24 hours or less

16 36 hours.

17 I have never spent the time to figure that out.

18 48 hrs

19 28 hours

20 Unsure, but I think that it lasts about 5-7 days when they are in estrus?

21 3 days

22 48 hrs

23 I think 3 - 5 days

24 3 days

25 24 hours

26 15 days??

27 28,days

28 about 72 hrs.

29 48 hrs

30 1 week

31 48 hours

32 Overall until she is bred, I believe.

33 2 months

34 29 days

35 my understanding is about a week and then again in about a month if she is not bred, and again a third time if not bred during her first two estrous cycles

36 24 hrs

37 depends on area here nov to dec/jan

38 A few days

39 48 - 60 hours

40 4 months

41 No idea but if she isnt bred she will cycle 28 days later

42 about a month

43 about a day

44 48 hrs

45 30 days

46 48 hrs

47 5 DAYS

48 7-10 days

49 When they come into heat they are receptive to a buck for 24 hours, maybe longer. If they do not breed then, they will come back into estrus later on.

50 3 days

51 2-3 DAYS

52 It all depends on the area you hunt

53 28 days

54 200 days

55 1 week?

56 21 days

57 4 months

58 Not sure--Maybe a week.

59 6-7 months

60 2-4 days

61 up to 48 hours

62 10 days

63 2 weeks

64 one to two days and if she is not bred she comes back in to heat in approx. 30 days.

65 24-36 hours

66 24 -36hrs

67 just a few days

68 3 weeks

69 two weeks if breed maybe

70 24 hrs

71 2 weeks

72 28 days

73 until she is successfully breed [email protected]

74 To be honest, I dont really know. I would say 2-3 days? Or until she is bred. Then again, it wouldnt take a rutting back 2-3 days to find a hot doe. So I'm really stumped about this one.

75 24-36 hrs

76 varies

77 1 week to 10 days.

78 5-7 days

79 3 days

80 3 days

81 2 days

82 28 days

83 24 hours. Of course she may be "in heat" for a week or more.

84 Something like 36 hours.

85 28 days

86 24 hours

87 72 hours

88 24 hrs

89 5 days

90 48 hrs

91 2 weeks

92 till it is breed

93 24 hours

94 1 day

95 Until bred, or a cycle of 28-29 days (repeatable)

96 24 to 72 hrs.

97 3 weeks

98 I believe that a doe is in estrus for alittle less then a week

99 2 Weeks

100 not long


----------

